
How To Build A Profitable Lifestyle Web App, Even If You’re Not A Developer - dpatru
http://mixergy.com/paperless-pipeline-maxwell-interview/
======
dpatru
Dane says in the interview that he decided to go with Django because "Python
is like the fastest executing language in the world."

Reminds me of the story of a high school class reunion where Bob shows up in a
limousine and obviously very wealthy. His former classmates are very
impressed, especially because they remember that Bob had been a very poor
student. So they asked him his story, "Bob, how did you make so much money?"

Bob says, "I just made five percent on some widgets. I buy them in Mexico for
one dollar and sell them in the US for five dollars. That's five percent."

The moral of the story is that you can make a lot of money even if you don't
fully understand all of the details.

------
Olivier_
I've learned quiet few "tricks" from this interview even though I'm quiet
smart marketing guy myself. I have no technical knowledge as Dane that's why
it is so inspiring to here his story. I'm building my first startup and I have
considered several options. One of them is to learn to code myself. I'm doing
it right now, because I want to know what I'm talking about when I talk with a
coder. Still, Dane's story shows that non tech guy can achieve a lot if he has
a good business acumen. That goes to -dpatru- comment.

